# Royal Blue 350



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Anyone know what the resistance reading is across the coil (ohms)

I get 1.5 ohm on rotor segments and nothing on coil ...I assume its open. Reverse unit is in engine.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

1.5 ohms for the armature windings is correct. 
I assume you are asking about the field winding resistance. There were 3 different thicknesses of cores used for the field assembly. A 15/32" core will have a field resistance of 1.2 ohms, the thickest core at 16/32" will have a field resistance of 1.4 ohms. All are numbered XA9547.


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*RB coil*

Field winding read 1.1 ohms with a digital meter. I had to get on a solder joint. Back together and running fine now. Thanks for info


----------



## AFnew2 (Aug 28, 2016)

*RB back on track and running*

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207477853648832&set=gm.1144310455616259&type=3


----------

